# Anyone know how to replace safety glass in a double-paned french door?



## tickbitty (Nov 12, 2009)

I pinged one of the french doors with the weedeater on the patio.  It's been sitting there all crackled for a couple months now.  I guess I need to take the broken stuff out.  But can the glass be replaced DIY or are these double paned things even possible to do yourself?  It's not terribly old, maybe less than 10 yrs.  Manufacturer etc not apparent as far as I can tell.  Would like both doors to match again but don't want to call the pros in and end up paying $600 or something!  Any ideas?


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 12, 2009)

I suspect that if it is a "thermo-pane" type door, that you will have trouble getting repairs from anyone other than the original maker, or possibly a VERY good glass shop...

Try searching all sides of the door for any label, or the corners of the glass, including the unbroken side - many makers will have small labels or frosted in ID's   If pulling out the broken glass part, also look at the spacer between the panes, some have mfg stamps on them.

A really good glass shop may be able to help, look for one that does thermal glass repairs....  However you may find that the two doors won't match easily because of changes in glass formulas and coatings, tints, solar fading, etc, unless you replace all the glass at the same time.  

Gooserider


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2009)

Bring a larger section of the glass to a glass shop. They can probably make a replacement.


----------



## semipro (Nov 13, 2009)

Our local glass shop will build double-glazed replacement glass in custom sizes.  They need to know outer dimensions and overall thickness.  I paid $100 for a large panel, approx. 36" x 60".


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice.  Wondering if I can remove just the empty frame and take that to them at the glass store, leaving the other pane intact?  There is a glass service around here that advertises doing just that kind of repair, (they would come to me) but I was sure it would be pricey.  Guess it can't hurt to get an estimate, if scanning the doors for a label on the glass doesn't do the trick.

Related question: anyone know of a recyclable use for crackled up safety glass? (I just hate throwing anything away...)


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 15, 2009)

Build yourself a propane fire pit, use the glass as the flame bed?


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I saw that on one of the HGTV shows one time!


----------



## G-rott (Feb 23, 2010)

You can order a dual pane replacement panel, It will have to be tempered and made to the correct thickness too.  If your door has any tint or coating you will need to match what is there if possible.  Taking the frame in would be my suggestion, but it will not be a quick fix as the replacement can-not be made in house it has to be factory made to order.  

I had to replace a window sash that was tempered (24"x20") and it was around $200 with tint to match the rest of the house.

Garett


----------



## Jay H (Feb 24, 2010)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Related question: anyone know of a recyclable use for crackled up safety glass? (I just hate throwing anything away...)



Maybe a fish aquarium? if the safety glass pieces are  smooth edged...

Jay


----------

